# scotia bank in italy???



## mexliving

is there scotia banks in italy/rome????

i also would like to know if its true you can find great deals on 12 speed road cycling bycicles?????? or cycling shoes????????? anyone know a great store?


----------



## NickZ

Do you mean Bank of Nova Scotia? I don't think they have a retail banking outlet. You can use your ATM card of course.


----------

